# Topics > Pet tech > Pet wearables >  Tagg, pet tracker & activity monitor, Whistle Labs, Inc., San Diego, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Whistle Labs

tagg.com
pettracker.com

youtube.com/taggthepettracker

twitter.com/taggtracker

----------


## Airicist

How Tagg - The Pet Tracker Works 

 Published on Oct 1, 2012




> Tagg's award-winning GPS and activity-tracking technology helps you connect with your pet and keep them safe.
> 
> SAFETY -- Instantly receive text and email alerts from your pet when they leave your designated safe zone. Alert neighbors and receive driving directions to your pet's location immediately to save their life.
> 
> WELLNESS -- Monitor your pet's activity 24/7 with your computer and smartphone. Set customizable goals to detect disease and illness. Keep your pet feeling their best.
> 
> RELIABILITY -- Lightweight, comfortable and non-invasive. Durable and water resistant for days at the pool, park, lake and beach.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Aug 29, 2014




> Tagg GPS Pet Tracker empowers pet owners to keep their pets safe and healthy by using our advanced GPS location and fitness monitoring 24/7 on your mobile device or desktop.

----------

